# Dungeon of the Fire Opal, part 4



## HeavyG (Mar 2, 2002)

This thread continues the non-iconics adventure.

We're presently running a modified version of "Dungeon of the Fire Opal" from Dungeon magazine 84.

This is an in-character thread, which means that only the current players can post here.  Any comment by non-players will have me asking a moderator to delete it.

Everybody is welcome to read the adventure and comment in the out-of-character (OOC) thread, which will be up shortly.

Enjoy ! 

Here are the characters.

Here is the third part of the adventure.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 2, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Wiping his ichor-covered blade on his white surcoat, Jalon walks towards the witch held fast by Ubaar with quick yet measured steps.
> 
> 'Do you speak the common tongue, fiend?  Your abhorant deeds shall not go unpunished, yet indeed you deserve the right to defend your actions and make your peace.  If you cannot, or chose not to communicate or cooperate, then I have no choice but to exact justice in the name of my lord Tyr.' *




Jalon recognizes the language as Infernal.  He doesn't understand it, though.


_The witch looks at Jalon, but doesn't answer._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 2, 2002)

_Murhid sitting down on a large rock near the group, takes his water skin from around his arm and drinks._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 2, 2002)

_During the slight pause Murhid speaks up_ "Kill her... she won't talk"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 3, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *During the slight pause Murhid speaks up "Kill her... she won't talk" *




'Not as hastily as that, Monk - I have come prepared for such a situation.'

_Jalon sheathes his blade and opens a small case attatched to his belt, from which he pulls a scroll of white parchment.  The priest reads from the scroll, the strange, spidery language of magic._

[Jalon uses his Comprehend Languages scroll.]


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

Sollir will catch up with the group, tapping his foot impatiently once again...


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 3, 2002)

Ubaar agitatedly yells at the witch in common, shaking her again - "Where do you get off, witch?!
You send your slime helpers at us, almost kill us, cause us pain and agony - I'm STILL hurtin from the slice I got from your little demon-pets!
And then you just lay down like a dog to die?
Where's your strength NOW?
Just like a mage - lacking strength when it really matters!"

Ubaar throws the witch down over towards Kytess, saying "Someone else take her - I'm gonna kill her if i have to see her face any more."

Ubaar is still VERY upset, yelling about the witch's punk-a$$ nature and no-goodness to anyone who pays attention.
He picks up his hunting bow from where he dropped it, and releases some anger by kicking at the wall, loosening the decayed bricks and taking a hack with his greatsword at a broken-down log before summoning his concentration to pray for the Thunderbeast's strength to heal him of the grevious wounds he took in the short, fierce battle.


----------



## Taz (Mar 3, 2002)

> Just like a mage - lacking strength when it really matters!




_Taz whispers to herself:_ “Ignorant brute...”

_To Jalon:_ “Did your spell help?”


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 3, 2002)

The wall beneath the elf's feet rumbles and shakes after the half-orc kicks it, so Ivellios scuttles down to the ground and slides his bow into his hands again.

"I wouldn't want to risk allowing her to escape, heal up, and get reinforcements.  We better eliminate her as a threat.  Or maybe the church back in the human town has a way of dealing with the likes of her?"

The elf scans the ruins and keeps a look out while the others deal with the witch.  

"I'll stand guard."

He does a short patrol loop around the gathered adventurers, making a circle at about a 150' distance from the center.

(OOC Are there any animals or trees within sight?)


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 3, 2002)

_As Jalon casts the spell from his scroll, the witch (now in a heap on the ground) looks at him.

When he's finished, she says, still in her alien tongue, _ "So you can't understand the language of Hell, _holy man_ ?  Why did you have to meddle in things that do not concern you ?  Go ahead, kill me,  ha !  You think I care ? "

_She spits on the ground, then goes silent. _


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 3, 2002)

'Your contempt for my faith is truly pitiful, fell one.  As you show nothing but disdain for all things just and lawful, you deserve no mercy from those whom you have wronged, only contempt.'

_Jalon once more unsheathes his blade, utters a quick yet grim-sounding prayer, and proceeds to run the witch through._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 3, 2002)

"Subtle yet strong..." _Murhid says quietly, then lowers his head in respect._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 3, 2002)

Sollir closes his eyes from what ensues, "By the way, what happened to that imp?"

(Sollir will tap anyone underneath 1/3 their hit points with first a bless spell converted into a cure spell, and then with his wand if necessary, healing Ubaar first)


----------



## Taz (Mar 3, 2002)

_Taz shudders._ “Ouch! I guess that answers my question.”

_The halfling then casts a *detect magic* spell and scans the witch and the surroundings._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 4, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Sollir closes his eyes from what ensues, "By the way, what happened to that imp?"
> 
> (Sollir will tap anyone underneath 1/3 their hit points with first a bless spell converted into a cure spell, and then with his wand if necessary, healing Ubaar first) *




_Sollir heals Ubaar with a spell.  Then, seeing that he's still very badly wounded, he taps him with his wand.

The battle rage then stops, leaving Ubaar winded._


New status of the party :

(S) Sollir Furryfoot : Hp(15/15)  
(M) Murhid : Hp (6/15) _ 4 points of dexterity damage.  Poisoned.  Has drunk his healing potion while out of sight._
(T) Taz : Hp (11/13),  
      Sheela : Hp (6/6),  
(I) Ivellios Nailo : Hp (9/23)   
(U) Ubaar : Hp (7/21), _ Endure fire (12 hours), 2 points of dexterity damage, 2 points of subdual damage_
(K) Kytess : Hp (15/20) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _
(J) Jalon Odessa : Hp (12/17) _ Endure fire (12 hours) _






_Jalon cleanly kills the witch._




			
				Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz shudders. “Ouch! I guess that answers my question.”
> 
> The halfling then casts a detect magic spell and scans the witch and the surroundings. *




_Taz focuses on the witch.  She can see the aura of two spells on her body (alteration and abjuration magic).  Also, her cloak has a magical aura (Taz can't tell more precisely, tho), and so does her wand (evocation - of course).  _

Besides that, she has her medallion and a dagger.  There's also a leather case strapped to her thigh that seems to contain a book.





(With that thing out of the way, be sure to check out the OOC thread.)


----------



## Taz (Mar 4, 2002)

_Taz guesses the alteration spell to be *levitation*, but what might the other one be... hmmm... *protection from arrows*..._

“Her cloak radiates some magic! The medaillon was only a focus to her unholy powers, I suppose.”

_Taz secures the cloak and the leather case with the book._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 4, 2002)

_Jalon looks upon Taz's actions with a sneer of slight disdain._

'You may do as you wish, lady Taz, but I shant lay a finger on that witches infernal property.  To do so would be at your own peril - I shudder to guess their foul origin.''


----------



## Taz (Mar 5, 2002)

“The only item of foul origin might be that medaillon! And this book...” _Taz shows the leather case to Jalon_ “...probably contains her magical knowledge! Might be an interesting read, actually! Maybe we find out some more about her infernal doings, this way!”


----------



## Murhid (Mar 5, 2002)

"Yes, good thinking Taz, see if you can read it."

_Murhid then looks around._
"The opal cannot move, but we can. Best if we get it, eh?"


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 5, 2002)

The elf leans on his bow.

"But... maybe it can move?  It could be getting away right now!  You're right fisted-one, best if we go get it!"

Ivellios turns to the lawman.

"What does one do with a dead _witch_'s body anyway?  Do we burn her corpse to keep it dead for good, bury her body, or just leave her for the carrion birds to munch on?"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 5, 2002)

> "The opal cannot move, but we can. Best if we get it, eh?"




'Indeed, monk - but first we should tend to our foe's corpse.  'twould be unwise to leave a being of such evil in the open - it may, as Ivellios suggests,  simply attract carrion, but there's the possibilty of creatures of a more sinister nature being drawn to it.

I suggest we burn the corpse here and now, before departing towards the ruins.'

_And with that, Jalon begins gathering nearby twigs and branches to hastily construct a crude pyre.  All the while the priest chants a hymn to Tyr - not as last rites, but rather to lift the spirits of his comrades, and to help ward against any further evil._

'Perhaps you should throw the witches tainted possessions onto the pyre aswell, Taz?'  _Jalon adds emphatically_


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 5, 2002)

Ivellios draws his longsword and bows down on one knee.

"From this day forth I shall fight in the name of Corellion Larethion."

"I shall continue the battle against all followers of my Lord's nemesis Gruumsh and use my sword and skill to conduct warfare upon the enemies of all Elvenkind."

Perhaps it is a trick of eerie shadows and hazy lighting in this desolate field of crumbling ruins, but the elf's token wooden necklace seems to shimmer and glow slightly as Ivellios rises and re-sheathes his sword.

Clapping the dust off his hands, the elf pats his stomach and sighs, "OK I'm hungry, anybody thought about plans for lunch?"


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 5, 2002)

(Assuming Taz does look in the book)

The book is half spellbook (which Taz wouldn't have much use for) and half personal journal.  The journal half looks like it's written both in Draconic and in Infernal.

Taz recognizes some of the draconic pictograms, meaning 'dragon', 'red dragon', 'law' and 'worship'.  There are also pretty accurate drawings of dragons, including the one you killed, and others that look like wall carvings, including some scenes you have seen in the dungeon, like the pratice room frescoe.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 5, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'Perhaps you should throw the witches tainted possessions onto the pyre aswell, Taz?'  Jalon adds emphatically *




"Wizards will be wizards.  Let the small one keep the things; I'm sure she has arcane designs for them."


----------



## Taz (Mar 5, 2002)

_Yes, Taz does indeed look into the book._

“Looks like I was right, she has written some notes in here!”

_Since Taz wants to learn Draconic with her newly gained skill points, she will try to decipher the writings slowly, trying to remember more about the teachings of her father. Meanwhile she stashes the wand and the cloak into a sack and then into her backpack, no reason to burn an item empowered with magic, before we know more about it. I guess she could not observe how the witch activated the wand?_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 5, 2002)

"Is there anything left in the ruins where we came from?  But anyhow lets just get on going back first."

(Still deciding what I want to gain a level in)


----------



## Murhid (Mar 6, 2002)

"Ah of course, please excuse me Jalon, I'm not very use to this evil, devil's, and burning, going on's."

_Murhid nods and helps Jalon gather fire wood._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 6, 2002)

_Murhid glances up for a quick second to think, then turns his attention towards Jalon._

"Perhaps we ought to dispose of the imp as well ?"


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 6, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * Since Taz wants to learn Draconic with her newly gained skill points, she will try to decipher the writings slowly, trying to remember more about the teachings of her father.  *




Ok, but it'll take time.  Possibly a couple of hours.


----------



## Taz (Mar 6, 2002)

“I'll try to find out some more about the witches doings with her journal. It's a little hard to read, but I make progress. If you want to go on, just tell me, I can continue to decipher it in the evening!”

_Taz will sit down near the ruins and read on, telling Sheela to keep an eye on the surroundings. If the party wants to continue, she will interrupt her reading to continue it in the evening._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 7, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“I'll try to find out some more about the witches doings with her journal. It's a little hard to read, but I make progress. If you want to go on, just tell me, I can continue to decipher it in the evening!”*




_Kytess sighs._

_Walking over to Murhid, Kytess tries to examine Murhid's wounds._

"Are you alright?  Are you well enough to fight?"

_Kytess quickly consults her woefuly inadaquate medical skills.  She wishes, in times like this, that she'd recieved more instruction than "cover the wound and press hard."_


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 7, 2002)

Ivellios peers over the halfling's shoulder for a moment then shrugs his shoulders, "It's all Grick to me!"

He passes the time by continuing to guard the perimeter while the others ponder over the loot.

He does a quick check for tracks, trying to find out what else has been around here recently.

After circling the area, he returns and scampers back up the partially ruined wall, trying to spot anything unusual in the distance.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 7, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"Are you alright?  Are you well enough to fight?"
> *




"Nay worry, the witch's magic has left little blood, just scorched skin.

I can still fight.

Although I cannot place my feet as well as before..." _Murhid tries to straighten up, pulling at his coat._

"I wonder how much longer this 'burning' is going to take" _Murhid takes a seat on a large rock, satisfied he has helped enough with the fire wood._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 7, 2002)

"Well are we going back to town or what?  Oh nevermind, take your time, i'll just take a nap."

_Sollir finds a bit of shade and dozes off a little, having a light sleep while waiting for the others to translate, pray to the elven god, while he's having a peaceful reverie..._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 7, 2002)

Ubaar collapses of exhaustion, and falls into a post-combat stupor, deep in commune with his higher power.

The ease with which he is getting close-to-death is worrying Ubaar about his long-term survivability in service to Uthgar.

He'll see if he can finagle a bit more power out of his faith...









*OOC:*


 After leveling, he'll also cast a CLW in place of Shield of Faith (thereby removing the subdual damage as well) 
Or alternatively, have that be his granted spell for the day (I'm almost positive he'll advance as a cleric)


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 7, 2002)

_There's plenty of old wood debris lying around, so the witch is soon lying on a pile of wooden planks.

The hilltop is a quiet place, without much wind and animals seem to avoid the place, from the look of it.
_





			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You'll have to rest and meditate before gaining your new spell slots, of course. So Shield of Faith it is. Ubaar regains 7 hit points and the subdual damage.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 7, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Nay worry, the witch's magic has left little blood, just scorched skin.
> 
> I can still fight.
> 
> Although I cannot place my feet as well as before..." Murhid tries to straighten up, pulling at his coat.*




"I'm glad to hear it.  I was worried for a moment."

_Kytess hurriedly continues:_

"That is, I wouldn't want to risk another encounter with our fighter disabled."

_Kytess looks around and notices Taz reading, Sollir sleeping, and Ubaar in a heap on the ground._

"This is the sorriest group of misfits I've ever..." _she trails off._

"I suppose I'll take 'watch'."

[]iKytess paces back and forth, watching carefully for anyone (anything?) that comes upon the group.  She absentmindedly twirls the haft of her sword.[/i]


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2002)

_Taz looks up from her book, disturbed by Kytess' rumblings._

“Ivellios volunteered to stand guard already! And Sheela is also keeping a watchful eye on the surroundings. I doubt any of us can compare with her keen senses!”

_She then continues to decipher the readings... until the group moves on._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 8, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Ivellios volunteered to stand guard already! And Sheela is also keeping a watchful eye on the surroundings. I doubt any of us can compare with her keen senses!”*




"An over-impulsive elf and a bird?  No thank you, I'll keep watch."

_Kytess looks uneasily at Sheela._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 8, 2002)

_Murhid smiles at Kytess's comment concerning 'our fighter'. _
"The wind is strong, maybe, but the metal conquers."


"Kytess when you are done wake me and I'll take the next watch."

_Murhid then lays down on a small clearing of grass, some distance away from the fire, though still within its light radius, closes his eyes, and waits till sleep arrives. _









*OOC:*


Has Jalon lit the fire? And about what time is it?


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 8, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"The wind is strong, maybe, but the metal conquers."*




_Kytess looks at Murhid blankly._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 8, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess looks at Murhid blankly. *



_Murhid smiles once again._
"Let's just say I wouldn't like to be your adversary."


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 8, 2002)

The elf chuckles from atop the nearby wall, "The bird and I both possess senses far more refined than yours, young lady.  You are welcome to join my watch as long as you're not giving up your own shift later on."   He lowers his bow and continues to scan the horizon.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 8, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The bird and I both possess senses far more refined than yours, young lady.*




_Kytess rolls her eyes and continues to watch._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 8, 2002)

Times passes.

The witch burns and Taz reads.

The book is half spellbook, half journal.  Taz can't read all of it, because some part, mostly at the start, is written in Infernal runes. 

Taz gets the impression that the witch wasn't from this world, and that she began writing in Draconic runes after having come to Faerun and met a group of people.  She then became part of this 'organization' (which is not named in the journal, but is sometimes referred to as 'The Cult'.).

The journal then chronicles things she did for them, especially for someone name 'Whisper'.  All of it took place on the Dragon Coast.  It was mostly errand work and such, and you get the impression she wasn't very highly placed in that organization.

At the end, she describes receiving a 'holy mission' from someone referred to as 'Brimstone'.  She was to go to the ruins of the Monastery of the Opal Fist and find a red dragon wyrmling there.  She was also to recruit it for the organization and was assisted in this by 2 imps that where provided to her by Whisper.  She later discovered that the dragon in question was in fact an Abyssal dragon and that she and the imp couldn't get anywhere with it, due to its 'chaotic' and 'destructive' nature, as she puts it.

This was when they found and hired a pair of lizardfolk trainers, named Vaasta and Shengam, to approach the beast and tame it a bit.  They had more success.  They were progressing nicely when a group of meddling adventurers happened upon their setup, drove off the lizardfolk and killed the dragons and one imp.

The witch vows vengeance on you as the final line of her journal.


Oh, and her name was Skazzyg.

It's hard to get more precise details, however, as the witch was prone to change language frequently, even sometimes in mid-phrase.

If you have any precise questions, ask away...


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 8, 2002)

Oh, and the witches body burns very slowly.  At this rate, it'll take days to completely burn her body up.


----------



## Taz (Mar 8, 2002)

“Aha, hmmm, ok, now this all makes some more sense...”

_Taz browses on for a while, then closes the book and looks up._

“I've got some news. I couldn't decipher all of it, but there is a picture forming nonetheless. That witch was part of a cult and came here to get ahold of that dragon we encountered yesterday. The lizardfolk were hired as trainers to bend the dragon to her will, since she was unable to do this herself as it seems. Those two annoying imps have been provided to her by someone named 'Whisper' and another one, called 'Brimstone', gave her the orders to fetch the red dragon hatchling. Looks like we got the whole gang, except for the lizardfolk, but they just seem to be mercenary beastmasters. We actually interrupted their work and she vowed vengeance on us... guess this didn't work out as she had planned.”

_Taz looks around._

“We should go and find that stone now, right?”


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 8, 2002)

The elf calls down from the top of the wall, "Witches, cults, brimstone, whisperers, <sigh> I have no idea what you're trying to explain, except.... I agree we must go and find that stone now."

He frowns and adds, "So there was no mention of foul orcs in her tome?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 8, 2002)

_Sollir wakes up slowly,_ "Well I'm ready to go when you guys are."

(I think i'll take another level in fighter...or cleric..bah, I'll decide tonight )


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 9, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *The elf calls down from the top of the wall, "Witches, cults, brimstone, whisperers, <sigh> I have no idea what you're trying to explain, except.... I agree we must go and find that stone now."
> 
> He frowns and adds, "So there was no mention of foul orcs in her tome?" *



"No, Ivellios, there's no boogy-orcs in the Dungeon.  

Let Ubaar 'splain something to you:
orcs aren't lurking 'round every corner.

Some may have done you wrong before, but that don;t mean that ALL are bad.

Lemme see.
That witch did me wrong...  does Ubaar hate all women because of her?
No!
Ubaar LOOOVE women!  *cheesy grin and look over at Kytess*

You attacked me with no reason other than my looks - do I hate you?
No.

Those imps attacked all of us, and caused lots of pain.
does Ubaar hate them?

Well..   yeah.  
But that's cause they're EVIL!
they LIVE for doing bad things.

You gotta see, Ivellios, that unless you're spawned from hell or something, no people are ALL bad the way you think orcs are.

Ubaar never heard any priest of Corellon Loriathan preaching such hatred of orcs - where you get that from?
Your tribe?"


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 9, 2002)

"Orcs _are_ spawned from hell."

"They're all bad.  I hate them even more than witches and imps."

"Though you are tainted by your evil ancestry, luckily your more dominant human qualities redeem you.  You would make a great spy for the elven army, infiltrating the ranks of the demons for us."

"Corellon Lorethian guides us elves to war against the vile orcs.  We shall purge them from the Realms and ultimately defeat the one-eyed demon Gruumsh.  That is the way it always was, and shall always be."


----------



## Taz (Mar 10, 2002)

“Well then, let's go!”

_Taz gets ready to continue the search for the fire opal. Searching the entrance to the monastery for any traps the witch might have prepared for us meanwhile._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 10, 2002)

*Nope, no traps*

_After searching the area carefully, Taz is convinced there are no traps._


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Nope, no traps*



			
				HeavyG said:
			
		

> *After searching the area carefully, Taz is convinced there are no traps. *




_In that case, Jalon takes his magical torch from his backpack and once again pushes his way to the front of the group, descending into the ruins._

'You'd best stay back, Taz - the foul creatures of the ruins may have prepared an ambush for us.'

[OOC Clarification:  Did we have time to memorise spells during our rest period?  If so Jalon has Spiritual Weapon, Hold Person, Inflict Moderate Wounds, 2xBless, Magic weapon and Inflict Light Wounds, in addition to his orisons.  If not he's only got an ILW left, I believe.]


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 11, 2002)

Ivellios descends into the now familiar ruins, staying near the middle of the group with his longbow in hand.

"I can't wait to get back outside already.  This claustrophobic dungeon is unbearable.  Let's find this stupid rock and get outta here."

He produces a razor-edged arrow from his quiver and places it's nock against the string.

"No doubt some orcs have taken lair down here during our absense.  Best be on guard."

"I suppose you doubt my suspicions, Ubaar.  But that shall be your folly."


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 11, 2002)

Ubaar emerges from his long prayer with a renewed look of  focus. 
Gone is the exhaustion, replaced with a sense of even more reserves of strength.
"Sounds good to Ubaar - let's kick some butt - whatever's left to get in our way down there!"







			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"No doubt some orcs have taken lair down here during our absense.  Best be on guard."
> 
> "I suppose you doubt my suspicions, Ubaar.  But that shall be your folly." *



"Ahhh...  it's nice and dark down here - the sun after those rainy days makes Ubaar's eyes hurt."

Ubaar hears Ivellios, and then attempts to Bluff the elf: 
He blurts out *"Look out, Ivellios! A pack of rampaging orcs! Right behind you!"*, pointing into the dark behind Ivellios.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 11, 2002)

If Ubaar's joke succeeds, he'll laugh like Woody in Toy Story after Buzz fell for it.

If not, he'll say "But Ivellios, I thought you think they're everywhere?"

Either way, he'll ask Ivellios - "And I  don't _think_ I have a folly...
What's a folly?"  

He looks to Taz and whispers - "Did i lose it last time we came down here?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 11, 2002)

Ubaar walks over to Jalon in a quiet moment and thanks him for putting down the witch.
"It nice to have it all legal-like.
Sometimes people give me crap when I've done basically the same thing...  but people trust you!

Glad I didn't haveta risk public harrassment just to put evil where it belongs - *6 feet under.*, and not bothering US anymore"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 11, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"It nice to have it all legal-like.
> Sometimes people give me crap when I've done basically the same thing...  but people trust you!
> 
> Glad I didn't haveta risk public harrassment just to put evil where it belongs - 6 feet under., and not bothering US anymore" *




_Jalon coughs to clear his throat, somehow lending even that small act his usual air of condesention._

'Rest assurred that I took no pleasure in delivering justice to that witch, Ubaar - 'twas my duty and nothing more.  If a more peaceful solution could have been reached it would certainly have been favourable.'


----------



## Murhid (Mar 11, 2002)

"This darkness is slowly turning my heart to white..."
_Murhid pulls out a sunrod and lights it, hoping to illuminate the dungeon more so._ 









*OOC:*


Murhid will just assume his default position which I think was in the middle some where...


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 11, 2002)

In one quick motion, Ivellios sights down the arrow shaft and whips around.  Seeing no orcs, he lowers the bow and spits on the ground with a grunt.

"We have a saying in the Cold Wood.  _The boy who cries orc where there is none is the first to be eaten alive by one._."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

_Sollir gives a quiet sigh of protest to his demihuman companions, and follows Murhid, keeping his shortbow ready if theres trouble._


----------



## Taz (Mar 12, 2002)

_Taz follows Jozan into the monastery, getting past Ivellios and Ubaar, mumbling:_ “No imps left, no dragon, no evil demon witch, this should be a breeze!”


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 12, 2002)

*Sorry guys...*

...very busy week at work.  I'll be in training for the rest of the week so it's likely I won't have time to post.

In the meantime, the dungeon entrance beckons...

Feel free to discuss strategy, where you want to go, etc...



Here's a few old maps to refresh your memory of the layout of the place :

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=27

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=37

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=51

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=58

http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=76


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 16, 2002)

Ubaar shrugs his shoulders at how quiet the Dungeon looks...   perhaps too quiet.

"So...  what you guys say we do a once-thru of the places we cleared out last time?
Who knows what nasties slithered in here the last couple days...

Maybe even a whole tribe of *ORCS over there!*
*Ubaar chuckles, regardless of whether the elf falls for it.*

So you wanna go right, into the room with da river where the invisi-mold was?

Could anyone else use a drink a clear water?"

edit: it's _right_ as our character's would see it, descending the stairs, not left.


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 16, 2002)

The elf narrows his eyes at the half-orc and ignores the deception.

"I'd rather not be surprised by something lurking in the side tunnels behind us.  Perhaps you are right."

The elf stores away his longbow and slides both of his finely crafted blades from their scabbards.

"I doubt I can hit anything in the dark but I'll give it a try."

Ivellios heads towards the darkened side room.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 16, 2002)

_Murhid follows Ivellios._

"No need to be blind when one has his eyes."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 17, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> "So...  what you guys say we do a once-thru of the places we cleared out last time?
> Who knows what nasties slithered in here the last couple days...
> *




'I say we head straight for where we were assaulted by the dragon - that's no doubt the centre of the evil in this place. '


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 17, 2002)

Ivellios checks out the side room with the help of Murhid's sunrod.

Everything is as it was before.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 18, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *'I say we head straight for where we were assaulted by the dragon - that's no doubt the centre of the evil in this place. ' *



"You don't wanna check out all da areas, to make sure no crawly things are still around?

I remember a couple trap doors we didn't check out and stuff..."


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 18, 2002)

When Murhid and Ivellios return from the sideroom, the elf shrugs his shoulders and looks disappointed, "Nope.  Nothing lurking in there."

Then he knots his badly scarred and hairless eyebrows together in a look of puzzlement, "Wasn't that screaming thing right around here somewhere?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 18, 2002)

"Yep!
That screaming mushroom was just up ahead, and to the left -
*Ubaar points across the central hall to the dark corridor he had previously scouted*

Let's check it out - we didn't look up there at all, after the imps and the witch attacked us from behind."

*Ubaar moves across the hall as sneakily as he goes and leads the way down the eastern corridor again, taking the left turn and listening at the door before waiting for the others to join him, and then he'll open the western door expecting another shrieker or something before moving in.

If the group doesn't follow after him, he'll check it out, then come back before opening the door and report his findings.


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 18, 2002)

The elf will try to use his acute & pointy ears to guide him along behind Ubaar, listening for the faint chinkling of the half-orc's armor and weapons.

Twisting his head back over his shoulder, he looks towards Murhid a moment before fading into the darkened corridor, "Bring that light along again, tall one!"


----------



## Taz (Mar 18, 2002)

“I'll wait here, guys!”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Yep!
> That screaming mushroom was just up ahead, and to the left -
> *Ubaar points across the central hall to the dark corridor he had previously scouted*
> 
> ...




_Recognising that it would take an act of the gods to stand between Ubaar and his impulsiveness, Jalon, magical torch in-hand,  follows closely behind the half-orc._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 19, 2002)

Sollir waits with Taz, his shortbow ready....

"Don't take all day Ub..ubu? uba..."  Sollir mutters, "oh darnit I forgot again."


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 19, 2002)

Ubaar waits for the others to mass behind the door.
He looks back, and holds up his hand with 3 fingers...  then 2 fingers...    one finger..... then he opens the door swiftly yet quietly, his greatsword at the ready.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 19, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"Bring that light along again, tall one!" *




_Murhid acknowledges Ivellios with a slight nod. Murhid then takes another sunrod (unlit), strikes it with the ground, and takes it to Ivellios._
"Have one of your very own, elf. Where you go running off next, oneself may not want come."
_Murhid then prepares for Ubaar to open the door._


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 19, 2002)

"You better keep that stick-of-light thing yourself Fist-Man, I need both hands free for weaponry..."

Ivellios switches back to longbow & arrow again, marching into rank at Jalon's side, right behind the two point men - Ubaar and Murhid.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 19, 2002)

"Very well"
_Murhid puts the sunrod out, and slides it back into his pocket._









*OOC:*


For the record, Murhid has his sunrod fixed to his hip, through the use of his belt.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 19, 2002)

_Kytess steels herself, preparing for whatever is behind the door._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 19, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Ubaar waits for the others to mass behind the door.
> He looks back, and holds up his hand with 3 fingers...  then 2 fingers...    one finger..... then he opens the door swiftly yet quietly, his greatsword at the ready. *




_The door opens and the adventurers jump in the room.

Nothing.

Nothing, that is, except for an inert, dead mushroom the size of a halfling and a trio of dead bodies on the ground.  As the party enters and light fills the room, rats and insects scutter away from the bodies of the rotting undead.

Apart from the standard rocky debris underfoot, and an open trapdoor in the ground in the southwest corner, the room is empty.

There is also a corridor leading ahead for a bit (that probably passes under the stairs leading to the open air) that seems to end up in another room.

The air is stale and humid and smells bad._

Meanwhile...

_In the main room, the two halflings are plunged in the dark, alone, as the group moves away.  As they reach for their gear to make some light, the vial containing the waters of Eldath begin glowing with a soft, diffuse, yellow light.  

Then, Taz spots something moving to her left and looks in the shadows to see what it is and the light intensifies to enable her to see a rat hiding there.  The light then softens again._



Here's the old layout.  Of course, the character positions are not valid but the walls are. 
http://communities.msn.com/JFspicturestorage/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=37


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 19, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"You better keep that stick-of-light thing yourself Fist-Man, I need both hands free for weaponry..."*



"Ubaar's seen some people shove the sunrod in their backpacks, and have it hang well above their heads.
It looked weird, but it lit up everything for their weak eyes to see."

Ubaar moves forward into the room with Murhid, and grasps his greatsword in one hand while looking down into the trapdoor.
If he sees nothing, he'll ask "You guys wanna check this door out quick-like?
I've got some rope ; if anyone'll hold it so I can climb back up.
Or we can all go down, and tie the rope to the trapdoor, if it'll hold my weight, it should hold all of ours."


----------



## Murhid (Mar 19, 2002)

"Sure, I'll lend my self."
_Murhid takes the rejected sunrod from before, lights it again, and then drops it down into the trap door._ 









*OOC:*


So long as nothing of danger is seen down below continue here





 ---> 
"Let us see that rope Ubaar, tie it to the trap door, yes. Unless you think you can hold one's weight?" _Murhid smirks... a rare event.

Murhid then makes his way down into the trap door._


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 20, 2002)

Ivellios peers down through the opening in the floor, "Any signs of orcs down there?"


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 20, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Sure, I'll lend my self."
> Murhid takes the rejected sunrod from before, lights it again, and then drops it down into the trap door.
> *




_The rod drops maybe 6 feet.  Under the trap door is a set of short and crude stone steps leading down to the west._





			
				Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid then makes his way down into the trap door. *




_The stairs turn into a small west-bound corridor that go on for maybe 20 feet before rising again.  The sunrod illuminates what looks like the inside of another trap door in the corridor's ceiling.  Most likely, it leads to the floor of another room to the west._



			
				Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *Ivellios peers down through the opening in the floor, "Any signs of orcs down there?" *





Meanwhile, in the entrance room.

_Taz and Sollir are standing, alone, in the pale yellow light.  Water drips slowly from the ceiling and a slow wind makes it way from the south corridor to the exit stairs.

As the halflings wait, the light from the vial is slowly turning whiter and is gaining gradually in intensity._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 20, 2002)

"There's no sense in waiting, let's find out what's down there."

_Dropping her backpack, Kytess jumps down into the open trapdoor._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 20, 2002)

"Yes tis clear down here, let us all come, someone tell the Halflings to hurry up"
_Murhid then cautiously makes his way forward, checking for more trap ... things._


----------



## Taz (Mar 20, 2002)

“This light is weird, first it seems, like it wanted to tell us about that hidden rat over there, with that yellow glow, now it turns white and shiny. I guess the yellowish color means, there are others nearby. What do you think, Sollir?”

“And why does it take the others so long to check that room? Maybe we should take a look after them.”

_Taz will then move to the entrance of the room, urging Sollir to come along, and see what the others are doing in there. She'll be wary of her surroundings, the vial might try to tell something, besides that it is dark down here!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 21, 2002)

"Hrm, I dunno but I hope nothing bad."  Sollir continues to follow Taz's more experienced lead, keeping his shortbow ready incase anymore 'rats' come.

"As to the others, my guess is that Ubaar will be telling Ivellios those tricks about orcs and then breaking out into a fight by now."  Sollir gives a sigh, and walks along.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 21, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Yes tis clear down here, let us all come, someone tell the Halflings to hurry up"
> Murhid then cautiously makes his way forward, checking for more trap ... things. *




_Along with Kytess, the monk explores the corridor fully.  No traps are sprung as they make their way to the other end.

At the end, the corridor ends in stairs leading up to a trapdoor in the tunnel's ceiling._



Also, the halflings move out to rejoin the party, walking through the eastern corridor.  The vial's light dims a bit and starts to turn yellow again as they go.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 21, 2002)

_Kytess goes to the end of the tunnel and prepares to open it, allowing Murhid to listen first if he so desies._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 21, 2002)

_Murhid follows, and then acknowledges Kytess's body language; he listens for anything above the door.

If nothing is heard he nods to say "continue"._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 21, 2002)

Ubaar says to the others: "This trapdoor may lead to tha place where we were fightin tha lizardmen, near tha dragon..."

If Ubaar has a few rounds, he'll have secured the west end of the room by checking it out.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 21, 2002)

(Assuming "all clear")

_Kytess carefully opens the door just wide enough to see through a crack._

(Assuming "all clear")

_After a moment of looking, she turns to Murhid and pushes the door open all the way, pulling herself into the room._


(Patient glance: $0.  Slight nod of the head: $0.  Pointed look: $0.  An entire conversation without need of words: priceless.)


----------



## Murhid (Mar 21, 2002)

*OOC:*


 LOL ! Nice one


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 21, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess carefully opens the door just wide enough to see through a crack.
> *




_All's dark above the trapdoor.  Nothing moves.  All clear._




			
				CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> * After a moment of looking, she turns to Murhid and pushes the door open all the way, pulling herself into the room.
> *




_The two adventurers open the door and jump out.  The room illuminated by Murhid's sunrod is very similar to the last one in shape.  The only exit is a corridor going east, from which Ubaar is now entering the room.

The ground is littered with more debris than other places, including lots of bugs, molds and fungi.  It is also plenty damp and a fair bit of water drips from the ceiling.

In a corner of the room, Murhid's light reflects off something metallic and golden.  The intrepid adventurers approach carefully, wary of a trap.  There, partially hidden under some rotten wooden planks are some items._

The party finds :
- About a dozen simple weapons
- A coil of rope, about 30 feet long
- A scroll case
- A couple of hundred gold coins




At that time, the two halflings reach the doorway by the dead shrieker, in the eastern room.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 21, 2002)

"Well, I suppose we should bring these back to the group." _Kytess says, looking up at Murhid._


----------



## Taz (Mar 21, 2002)

“I have an idea about this light, maybe it shows when other living beings are near. See it turned yellow again, so maybe our companions are within range now. Or there's something else hiding in the shadows.”

_Taz looks around nervously, then continues to move into the room and listen for any sounds the others might make._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 21, 2002)

Ubaar sees the girl and the quiet one emerge from the dark and momentarily forgets himself - "Hey, guys!" (a bit too loud for the situation)  
*he sheepishly quiets and composes himself *

"Alright! Better we get this stuff than those things from hell."
Ubaar helps collect the stuff and bring it to the end of the room where the others are.
He plops the stuff down, checks to see the small ones are with them again, and casts Detect Magic on *the booty*, just in case.

(and no, he's not casting it on Kytess' backside, tho he likes the way it moves when she fights. 
He's pretty sure IT'S not magical) 

Heavy: Does he notice Taz's vial radiating any magic?


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 22, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *He plops the stuff down, checks to see the small ones are with them again, and casts Detect Magic on the booty, just in case.
> *




There's magic in the scroll case.




			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Heavy: Does he notice Taz's vial radiating any magic? *




Definitely.  It's pretty powerful too.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 22, 2002)

"Can anyone read this scroll?
Maybe it's got strength in it we can use today?

And Taz - that vial that glows has got some REAL strong magic in it, it looks like.
Stronger than anything else we've got showing right now.

What is it? What have you found out about it?"


----------



## Murhid (Mar 22, 2002)

_Hearing all the talk of magic, Murhid looks for something to do... he goes over to the trap door and coils Ubaar's rope. Then closes the trap door, to make things all tidy like._









*OOC:*


Forgot to add (that Murhid picked up and put out the dropped sunrod from before Murhid and Kytess exited from the tunnel. Bah I got a problem, I edit too much...


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 22, 2002)

Ivellios spends some time digging through the pile of weapons, looking for something interesting.

"All worthless junk it seems, surely none of these are as finely crafted my elven blades."


----------



## Murhid (Mar 22, 2002)

"Ubaar, your rope" _Murhid tosses the coiled rope to Ubaar. Murhid then leans against the westerly wall and waits._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 22, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *Ivellios spends some time digging through the pile of weapons, looking for something interesting.
> 
> "All worthless junk it seems, surely none of these are as finely crafted my elven blades." *




You're right.  Nothing of real quality in there although there's a couple usable weapons if anyone's looking for a dagger or something of the sort.


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 22, 2002)

_Kytess shrugs and takes a dagger._


----------



## Taz (Mar 22, 2002)

“Yes, the light is a powerful magical source. I have a guess about it's purpose, it seems to show if living creatures are nearby with the more yellowish glow. It also seems to light the room around us, if needed.” _Taz shrugs._ “I'm not entirely sure about how this all works exactly yet!”

“I do have a little knowledge about scrolls and such from my more formal training, so I can certainly try to make sense out of it. I've rarely used scrolls in the past, so my readings might not be too accurate.”

_If Ubaar hands Taz the scroll(s), she'll try to read it (them) with the little spellcraft knowledge (+4) she possesses._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 23, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“I do have a little knowledge about scrolls and such from my more formal training, so I can certainly try to make sense out of it. I've rarely used scrolls in the past, so my readings might not be too accurate.”*




"Yes, yes.  Fascinating."  _Kytess' voice drips with lack of fascination as she turns to Jalon and Murid._  "Where to now?"


----------



## Murhid (Mar 23, 2002)

Murhid a little startled, shakes his head, to wake himself up.

"Hmm, maybe we should return to were we eliminated the dragon?"
_If the rest of the group agrees, Murhid leads the way. 

But before doing so he asks Sollir if it wouldn't be that much trouble to tap him with his rod._


----------



## Taz (Mar 23, 2002)

_Taz looks at Kytess understandingly._ “It's obvious, that you do not have much interest in magic. If you had felt the energies surging through your body just once, you'd surely understand the fascination about it! And I'm not speaking about the harmful energies, magic can produce, but the raw unrefined energies that spring into being through your very self!”

“You've got other talents, tho.” _Taz looks at the chain, shrugs and continues where she left off._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 23, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“It's obvious, that you do not have much interest in magic. If you had felt the energies surging through your body just once, you'd surely understand the fascination about it! And I'm not speaking about the harmful energies, magic can produce, but the raw unrefined energies that spring into being through your very self!”*



_

"Yes, wild unrefined 'energies' course through your body.  They can be useful, but can also leave you just when you need them most."

Flashback: white-robed wizard folding and falling to the ground, forming a pool of blood staining the robes._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 23, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> * If Ubaar hands Taz the scroll(s), she'll try to read it (them) with the little spellcraft knowledge (+4) she possesses. *




Assuming Ubaar hands her the scroll case.

_Taz opens the case and finds three scrolls inside.

Looking them over, she immediately sees they are arcane scrolls, but the glyphs look to be beyond her skill to decipher.  She'll probably have to use magic to read them._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 23, 2002)

Ubaar did hand Taz the scroll case.
He takes his rope and thanks Murhid.

"Jalon - you got magic to read these scrolls?
Does your god grant you the power to read them?
I would, but I didn't ask the great Thunderbeast for his power that way today..."

Ubaar takes the best-looking dagger from the pile and keeps it with him for close combat. 









*OOC:*


 I forgot to list one on his character sheet  
oh. and "But before doing so he asks Sollir if it wouldn't be that much trouble to tap him with his rod." reminds me of the people who joked about the D&D movie, with Damodar saying "Give me the rod!" 





  

Ubaar walk over to the doorway they all came thru and points across the hall to the other door.
"Let's clear that room out - maybe there's more stuff the baddies left behind on our first pass thru here."

He gets his greatsword out and prepares to open the door when the others are ready.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 23, 2002)

_Sollir takes a look in the pile and tries to find a few good-looking daggers for himself as well, just after tapping Murhid with his fairy-like wand.  "I should start charging people at this rate..." _

edit-fixed, sorry there Murhid.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 23, 2002)

"Many thanks Sollir, and nay worry one shall repay you with a portion of the rods cost, as soon as we get our payment for finding the opal."

"Oneself shall now scout a little outside, though do see if you magi can read the scrolls." _Murhid then heads out of the room walks 15ft down the corridor (Q6 on this map) then stands watch._










*OOC:*


Sollir 'twas I who asked , Reaper was just commenting on the way I did.


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 24, 2002)

"Why you would all take such pitiful blades for yourselves is beyond me.  This is all worthless JUNK."

The elf kicks at the pile of weapons for emphasis and then leaves the room, taking up position in the hallway behind the half-orc.

(OOC In square Q-3)

"Put those boots to good use half-breed, kick that door down!"


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 24, 2002)

_Jalon takes the scrolls from Ubaar, and despite his rather poor knowledge in the field of magic attempts to decipher them.

Should he fail to read them he makes a quick prayer asking for Tyr's guidance and attempts to read them again._

[Spellcraft check followed by a casting of Read Magic should he fail.]


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 24, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Jalon takes the scrolls from Ubaar, and despite his rather poor knowledge in the field of magic attempts to decipher them.
> 
> Should he fail to read them he makes a quick prayer asking for Tyr's guidance and attempts to read them again.
> 
> [Spellcraft check followed by a casting of Read Magic should he fail.] *




_At first glance, Jalon immediately sees that the writings on the three scrolls are arcane.  He tries to decipher them, but he hasn't studied arcane magic too well._

(Do you still want to cast the spell ?  It wouldn't let you use the spells anyway.)


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 24, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"Put those boots to good use half-breed, kick that door down!" *




_Kytess stares at Jalon for a moment until he notices her looking at him, then nods to Murhid._

"Ivellios: You *will* treat other group members with the respect they are due, or *I* will be forced to remedy the situation."


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 24, 2002)

Oh, and Murhid gets 8 hit points from Sollir's wand.


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 24, 2002)

"That is respectful, young lass!  Ubaar here doesn't like being called by the _d-word_, so it's much friendlier to call him the same thing the priest does." 

The elf nods in Jalon's direction, then continues.

"Let me explain it to you Kytess, perhaps you've forgotten already.  You see, Ubaar's actually only half human.  Thankfully for us, he's a rare breed that works for a good god rather than the evil forces of Gruumsh."

Ivellios frowns as if confused then turns from Kytess and faces Ubaar.

"So what does your kind call themselves anyway, Ubaar?  Half-orc, half-human, or something completely different?  What race are you?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> [B"Put those boots to good use half-breed, kick that door down!" [/B]



"Ubaar knows where he'd LIKE to 'put these boots to good use'... "  Ubaar grumbles, while weighing the 'junk' dagger in his hand, pondering how well it would fly into the elf's foot....

When the others are ready, he'll open the door to the opposite room.


----------



## Murhid (Mar 24, 2002)

_Murhid over hears the discussion inside, though does not heed, preferring to be reticent on the matter. He continues to stand against the wall of the bleak dark monastery._
"Would have been a humbling place this, pity time does wear." _He says aloud. Takes a moment to absorb the force around him, and then turns his head sharply to the right, which makes a large cracking noise._
"This dust shall kill, nay a demon from the abyss." _He sighs, and continues to wait._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> [BIvellios frowns as if confused then turns from Kytess and faces Ubaar.
> 
> "So what does your kind call themselves anyway, Ubaar?  Half-orc, half-human, or something completely different?  What race are you?" [/B]



"We call each other by *our names.*

Each of us in our tribe brings different strengths to the table.
What civil-ization would label us is not important.

The only 'label' Ubaar's concerned with is whether someone is labeled my 'friend' or my 'foe'.

If you Ubaar's friend, we'll fight, we'll sing, we'll dance, eat and laugh together."  _* Ubaar looks over at Kytess and flashes a very brief grin and soft look *_

"If you Ubaar's foe -  _*Ubaar trains a very stern glance at Ivellios *_ - you die."


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"This dust shall kill, nay a demon from the abyss." He sighs, and continues to wait. *



Ubaar annoyedly pays attention to the cryptic monk - "And what are you babbling about, 'Quiet One?"!?


----------



## Murhid (Mar 24, 2002)

"Oneself is only commenting on the amount of chit chatter that occurs while one is in a destroyed monastery, seeking a certain stone, for a certain man... 

Oh and just call the large one, Large One!!" _Murhid again sighs._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

Ubaar blinks at Murhid.

"Who the hell is this 'Oneself'?!

Murhid, you feelin' OK?
You're talkin' awful funny..."


----------



## Murhid (Mar 24, 2002)

"What is this hell? and why is oneself in it? I think the dust has gotten to you larger one..."


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 24, 2002)

> Ubaar:  "We call each other _by our names_."




"OK I understand.  Your people call themselves the _Bahyeeowernames_.  Funny name for a race, by hey, whatever you _people_ prefer is fine by me."



> Ubaar:  "If you Ubaar's foe you die."




"Great, then kick open that door and let's start killing." 

Ivellios slowly scrapes his blades together, making a eerie screetching sound.

"My foes always die too..."


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

Doppleganger said:
			
		

> *"OK I understand. Your people call themselves the Bahyeeowernames. Funny name for a race, by hey, whatever you people prefer is fine by me."
> *



"We do have a name for uppity elves who take up the blade, tho ; we call them _dumfuccan'tfightbleedlots_, but that's just an orc term...

Tell ya what - I'll open the door, and you rush in and secure the room, eh, Ivellios?

We'll be right behind ya."


----------



## Taz (Mar 24, 2002)

“I would need more time to decipher these writings, but they are clearly of arcane nature. What about you, Jalon, could you identify the spells on these scrolls?”

_Taz then looks around, with a questioning look._ “Where to next?”


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 24, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz then looks around, with a questioning look. “Where to next?”*




_Kytess positions herself in front of the door with her back to it.  Folding her arms, she says:_

"We're waiting for this matter to work itself out.  When we go through this door, we'll go through together, or not at all."

"We've risked our lives through infighting, and I'm not going to let it continue.  We need Ubaar and Ivellios to stop fighting, and we need order in the group: we're leaderless."

_Kytess' slender form shows no intention of moving out of the way of her companions until the matter's finished._


----------



## Taz (Mar 24, 2002)

_Taz shrugs._ “Yeah guys, sort it out!”

_She then leans onto a nearby wall, petting Sheela._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *"We've risked our lives through infighting, and I'm not going to let it continue.  We need Ubaar and Ivellios to stop fighting, and we need order in the group: we're leaderless."
> 
> Kytess' slender form shows no intention of moving out of the way of her companions until the matter's finished. *



"Ubaar wouldn't mind not fighting sometimes, but sometimes there's just no way to stop fighting ; 
you stop fighting, you die or get run over.

Life makes you fight - it's brutal, and short.
Only the strong survive, and the weak only provide a target for those strong ones who would seek to crush or enslave them.

That's who _I_ fight - the strong, who look to take over other people by force.
Followers of ol One-Eye are really bad at that, which is why I've fought them.
That's also partly why I had to leave from the North - too many close-minded One-Eye followers who used their beliefs as excuses to do anything they wanted."

Ubaar takes a brief pause before continuing.

"It's too bad that even down south, Ubaar still finds people - not only orcs - who use their religion as an excuse for close-mindedness."

Ubaar looks pointedly at Ivellios.

"As for fighting with ourselves, well.....  what are friends for?  
Me and my tribemates used to fight all da time!
Plus, if anyone evar really got hurt, they could get healed.
It sometimes left scars, but dat's cool.

How else you get ready for someone who REALLY wants to hurt you?

When we done fighting, tho, we used to celebrate, which Ivellios doesn't seem too fond of...
Too bad.

About needing order - Why we need leader?"


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 24, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *Taz shrugs. “Yeah guys, sort it out!”*



"You stay outta this, shrimp!

I really don't know why you're here - i thought you knew magic, and sneaky-stuff, but if you can't even read this magic?

what good are you?"


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 24, 2002)

> Kytess:  "We need Ubaar and Ivellios to stop fighting, and we need order in the group: we're leaderless"




Ivellios looks confused, "Nobody here's fighting each other little girlie, there's nothing for you to be frightened of.  We've got a dungeon to clear out, so quit your stalling and let's get going."

He then points in Jalon's direction, "We already have a leader, it's the priest."



> Ubaar:  "Tell ya what - I'll open the door, and you rush in and secure the room, eh, Ivellios?"




"Sounds good to me, I'm not scared.  Kick open the door and I'll clear the room."


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"You stay outta this, shrimp!
> 
> I really don't know why you're here - i thought you knew magic, and sneaky-stuff, but if you can't even read this magic? *




_Looking exasperated, Kytess turns to Ubaar._  "Ubaar!"

_Kytess' voice sounds shrill in her own ears.  She wishes that she was anywhere but here.  Why won't that priest take care of this, especially if he thinks he's the leader?_


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 25, 2002)

_Jalon sheathes his blade and folds his arms across his chest, mirroring Kytess' stance.  In a gruff, authoritarian voice he addresses the companions -_

'Ubaar, Ivellios!  You will cease such matters immediately, or by Tyr's name you will can both go back to town and resolve your differences there.  Your bickering is doing nothing but endangering all of our lives.'

_Casting a baleful glance towards the elven warrior, Jalon continues._

'Listen, Ivellios - despite his appearance, Ubaar has done naught to earn this ire, other than his heritage.  Should we hold him accountable for something over which he had no choice?  

I couldn't care less what's done in the Cold Woods - you're in a civilised society now, and so help me you'll act in a civilised fashion, or Tyr help me you will face the consequences.  Your _tribe's_ customs have no bearing here.  You shall judge Ubaar - and all of us - on our character, rather than our appearance - or you too will face *our* judgement.'  

_Calming himself somehwat, Jalon continues._

'Although personally I'd had little experience with those of orcish blood in the past, I shall not burden Ubaar with shame simply due to my own ignorance.  Ubaar has proven himself to be a brave, wise and formidable warrior - if he can be used as an example of his people, then they should all be worthy of our respect, rather than our scorn.'

_The priest's grim expression remains unchanged, as he looks Ivellios over -_

'So what will it be, _elf_ - will you forget this bitterness and continue with us, or will you hold onto this ancient, baseless grudge and forego your place in our group?  I will not stand by and watch your ignorance endanger our lives in the future.'


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 25, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"You stay outta this, shrimp!
> 
> I really don't know why you're here - i thought you knew magic, and sneaky-stuff, but if you can't even read this magic?
> 
> what good are you?" *




_Jalon then turns his attention towards Ubaar, in response to his outburst -_

'Perhaps I judged your character too kindly, Ubaar?  I understand that your patience has been tried of late, but do *not* take out your frustrations on Taz, and forego all of the respect that you have earned.  You know as well as I do that Taz has been an integral member of our party since the beginning, and we all owe gratitude to her for bringing such unique skills to our group, which is otherwise unused to the ways of magic.

'You said it yourself - all members of the tribe bring different strengths to the table... keep in mind that this is not always physical strength.  

'Miss Taz's diminutive stature belies an enormous strength of character.'


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 25, 2002)

_Kytess moves from the door and aproaches Jalon.  Drawing her sword, she offers it hiltfirst to Jalon in a gesture of fealty._

(If he doesn't accept it, Kytess will be insulted but will remain silent; if he does, she nods to acknowledge him and takes the sword back.)

_Sheathing her sword, Kytess stands behind the others, preparing her chain for use._


----------



## Taz (Mar 25, 2002)

“Oh, I can read it, Ubaar, it just takes a little time to do so!” _Taz smiles and leans back relaxed._ “Did you notice, that you judge wizards and fighters by pretty much the same way, Ivellios judges orcs and elves?”


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 25, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“Did you notice, that you judge wizards and fighters by pretty much the same way, Ivellios judges orcs and elves?” *



"Huh?
How so, little one?

I asked you what good are you if you don't help us with sneaky stuff or magic stuff.
How is asking you what have you done for us lately the same as judging someone by their race?

I know we can all bring different strenghts to da table - _I said it._
Just jog Ubaar's memory - sometimes it not so good ; what have you done to help us in our travels so far?
Ubaar may have just missed some stuff you've done - I tend to 'member more action-type stuff..."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 25, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *Kytess moves from the door and aproaches Jalon.  Drawing her sword, she offers it hiltfirst to Jalon in a gesture of fealty.
> 
> (If he doesn't accept it, Kytess will be insulted but will remain silent; if he does, she nods to acknowledge him and takes the sword back.)
> 
> Sheathing her sword, Kytess stands behind the others, preparing her chain for use. *




_Jalon places a hand upon Kytess' shoulder and nods in acknowledgement of her gesture._

'There's no time for formailty now - whatever's lurking behind that door's surely had enough time to prepare for us already.  We should keep moving.'

_And with that Jalon moves forward to inspect the door, his confidence in at least Kytess' willingness to work in a group reaffirmed._


----------



## Doppleganger (Mar 25, 2002)

Ivellios shakes his head at Jalon in frustration.

"Whoa priest, Ubaar and I are getting along fine.  The only ones bickering and slowing the party down are you and Kytess.  Perhaps you should pass judgement on yourself and face your own consequences."

Then he points at the half-orc with his shortsword, while still addressing Jalon.

"And if Ubaar here wants to ask the half-woman what good she contributes, he has every right to do so.  You may be the party's leader, but you aren't gonna stop us from speaking our minds.  Leave Ubaar alone and let him speak, and Taz can stand up for her ownself too."

He waves his shortsword back and forth between Kytess and Jalon, "Are you two gonna keep up this nonsense or can we continue with our exploration?"


----------



## Murhid (Mar 25, 2002)

"Kill me now dust, kill me now..."
_Murhid quite sick of all the talk, walks up to the door in question... knocks on it three times, and then opens it. If it doesn't open, he kicks it in. _


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 25, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Kill me now dust, kill me now..."
> Murhid quite sick of all the talk, walks up to the door in question... knocks on it three times, and then opens it. If it doesn't open, he kicks it in.  *




_When Kytess steps from in front of the door, the nimble monks takes the opportunity to step forward and knock on it.

Nothing answers so he kicks it in.

On the other side is a long, narrow room, maybe 20 feet wide and longer than even Ivellios' vision can see.  It is filled with ruined wooden shelving, shattered earthenware jugs and various colonies of molds and fungi._


----------



## CRGreathouse (Mar 26, 2002)

_Kytess steps in._

"It looks... empty."


----------



## Murhid (Mar 26, 2002)

"That it does"

_Murhid also steps in. _

"We know not, the opal may be at the other end of this room. One is going to see if it is."

_And then Murhid makes his way down the narrow room. Not terribly concerned if his companions do not follow. _


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Mar 26, 2002)

_Jalon follows Murhid through the door, his longsword firmly in-hand and his eyes scanning left-to-right for signs of danger._


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2002)

Ubaar takes up his position at the back of the group, following the ones who venture forward.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 26, 2002)

A quick trip in the room reveals that it is 90 feet long and filled with the aforementioned destroyed shelvings and junk.  Lots of it.

At one point, Jalon spots a bit of bone poking out from underneath a sundered wooden shelf.  Looking at it more closely, it seems to be a set of bones from a human-sized humanoid.  The bones do not look like they were attached together and it seems like they were cut with a saw.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2002)

Ubaar peers intently in the room, trying to locate any items of strength amongst the clutter.









*OOC:*


 I believe Detect Magic should still be 'running'.


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 27, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




(Doesn't it go away when you stop concentrating ?)


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 27, 2002)

Ubaar didn't stop concentrating...

He was just talking.

I specifically had him cast it here, so he could check the loot they found here, and in the next undiscovered room across the hall (where we're at now).


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 31, 2002)

Ubaar *bumps* his way across the room, following Murhid's lead.
He notices the warrior-priest stop to examine some protruding bones.

"Whatchya got there, Jay-lun?"


----------



## Taz (Mar 31, 2002)

“Good to see the quarrels being put aside.” _Taz laughs and then follows Jalon's lead, hustling to a front or second rank position as usual, so her perceptive skills might be of better use._


----------



## Murhid (Mar 31, 2002)

"Any gems hidden in that debris, Taz?" 
_Murhid looks questioningly at Taz for a second..._ "Taz, That short for something? Tis Rather unusual" _Murhid tries to show a small smile upon his hardened face._


----------



## HeavyG (Mar 31, 2002)

A quick investigation of the bones Jalon found reveals nothing new.

THe others do not spot any valuables in the debris.  Searching the whole room would take a few minutes, though.


----------



## Taz (Apr 1, 2002)

_Turning to Murhid..._ “No, _Taz_ doesn't have any specific meaning, not that I know of. My _father_ meant an unusual name would suit me, so I kept this name, by which I was called during my early days in the orphanage. I think they gave us short names so they could better remember them.” _Taz shrugs._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Sollir gives a sigh, as he thinks to himself..._I think I liked it better with everyone arguing, ah well, perhaps I should use Jalon as a target for some more egg tossing..._the halfling gives a small smile, "So, anyone spot anything interesting?"


----------



## Murhid (Apr 1, 2002)

_Murhid nods sympathetically towards Taz, then turns to Kytess and in a slightly hushed voice says _ "Perhaps we should move on?"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 1, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *Murhid nods sympathetically towards Taz, then turns to Kytess and in a slightly hushed voice says  "Perhaps we should move on?" *




_Kytess nods and turns to Jalon._

"Where to next?"


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 2, 2002)

CRGreathouse said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Kytess nods and turns to Jalon.
> 
> "Where to next?" *




Unexplored places - A reminder :

* In the first room at the bottom of the stairs, a corridor goes south.

* There's a eastward corridor a bit south of you, in it :
    - A corridor going east (unexplored)
    - A corridor going south.  In that corridor, a hallway leads west to the area with a ghostly monk.  There's also a closed door and the secret door to the area with the dragon (via the witch's room).

* Area with the dragon :
- The room with the lizardfolk
- A closed door in the east wall
- A corridor leading north

I think it would help if someone drew a map from the battle maps I've made so far.


----------



## Taz (Apr 2, 2002)

“I think we should first explore the area where the dragon was. Of course, the lizardfolk trainers will not have left any valuables there, but anyways, this will be a quick task and we can cross this area off our schedule then. If you want to head to the stone directly, that ghostlike apparition some of you talked about seems to be the best bet, if you ask me.”


----------



## Conaill (Apr 3, 2002)

HeavyG said:
			
		

> *I think it would help if someone drew a map from the battle maps I've made so far.  *




I've got something whipped up, if you're interested. (Of course, I wouldn't want to deprive any of the participants of some extra XP... )


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 3, 2002)

_Jalon nods in agreement with the halfling mage, before turning to face the rest of the party._

'My thoughts exactly Taz - I say we head back to the scene of the battle with the dragon and search for more clues there.'


----------



## Murhid (Apr 3, 2002)

"Very well, Sir Jalon."
_Murhid looks the group over quickly._
"If you would not mind Sir, Oneself shall take point and seize the role of scout"

If Jalon agrees, Murhid makes his way outside of the room and slowly scouts ahead, trying to keep 20ft between him and the group.


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 3, 2002)

"whatever you say, boss man."

Ubaar takes up his spot at the back of the group, greatsword at the ready.


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 3, 2002)

The group makes their way carefully to the place where they fought the dragon.  The smooth golden light from Eldath's fountain lights their way much better than the continual flames did, enabling them to see a good 40' ahead instead of 20'.

First, they go a bit south, then east along the way, then south again.  They pass by a closed door and the corridor where Jalon and Ivellios met the ghost.  There is a faint smell of burnt meat in the air, getting stronger as you go south.  When they pass that way, the light from the vial turns white and dims a bit.

In the practice room with the training machine and training-themed frescoes, the secret door has been closed by someone since the group left.  They quickly get it open again.

On the other side is the witches' bedroom.  Some things are missing since last time (clothes on pegs in the walls, writing implements on the writing stand etc).  Looks like whoever lived here didn't plan on coming back.  The mosaic of strange glyphs still covers the floor.

Opening the door out of the room, the party exits into a wide, L-shaped hallway that is adorned with bas-relief depicting abstract, geometric shapes.  This hallway is, like most of the dungeon, littered with organic and mineral debris.  This is when Taz's light returns to a nice golden color.

They then go south and east to finally arrive at the place where they fought the dragon.  It's body is still here and small flames still burn its flesh in places.  The stench of burnt flesh is overpowering here.

Looking around, the party find themselves in another wide L-shaped hallway, debris-strewn and decorated with partially intact bas-reliefs depicting monks standing in line.

The two doors leading to the three rooms with the imp smell are closed.  The rooms themselves have already been pretty thoroughly checked out by Ubaar last time.  This was where you recovered the religious artifacts.

The two doors leading to the lizardfolk's room are open and no sign of movement is seen in there.  There is also a door to the east that is closed and hasn't been explored so far, and a corridor leading north.


----------



## Taz (Apr 3, 2002)

_As soon as the light turns golden again, Taz will stop and move back to see, if the white light returns, telling the others to wait a short moment. If the white light does return, she will then draw an imaginary circle through the two borderpoints, where the light changed (there are two possible directions and many possible diameters, but there should be a rough direction discernable, where the center of the 'whatever' lies, which triggered the change) - hope you understand what I mean, at least I assume, that it is something at some distance away (one possibility would be that secret door, but it did not glow like that rat back then, right?), therefore I assume, that there is a circleshaped area centered on that 'whatever', which triggers the vial._

“I want to check on what is bringing the light to change color. I'll not move too far away, don't worry!”

_Taz then moves slowly towards the center, well, where she thinks where the center might be at least, assuming a range of no more than 60'. If one of the directions will bring her towards the ghost, she'll not continue too far on that track and wait until later, when the whole party will move there._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 4, 2002)

Ubaar would immediately be intrigued by the vial of light.

"Ooooohhhh!!  Shiny thing!
What's up with that, TaZ?

You're smart, right?
What does the changing light mean?"

And Ubaar will follow/push Taz to go in the direction of solving the light mystery.
With only 8 charisma, he'll probably appear a little pushy, and over-excited about it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 4, 2002)

_"Yup, that shiny thing is pretty nice...lemme take a look!"  Sollir begins to take some time checking the orbs out, and quickly grows bored if nothing seems to be happening.

"Perhaps we should explore some more, there may be a few critters we left behind...I just don't feel comfortable without cleaning up the place."  Sollir fingers an arrow as he waits for the others to respond._


----------



## Taz (Apr 4, 2002)

_Taz takes a few more steps before turning around, shaking her head._

“Do you _ever_ listen to what I'm saying?”

“I believe that it does reveal hidden things, but what exactly I can't tell yet! There is not enough evidence to provide a decent analysis yet.”

_She then turns back around and continues, while mumbling something to herself about her sounding like her 'father'._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 4, 2002)

Taz said:
			
		

> *“I believe that it does reveal hidden things, but what exactly I can't tell yet! There is not enough evidence to provide a decent analysis yet.”*



"Well, let's find out what it's hiding"

Sollir wrote:







> Perhaps we should explore some more, there may be a few critters we left behind...I just don't feel comfortable without cleaning up the place." Sollir fingers an arrow as he waits for the others to respond.



"Ubaar thinks that's smart.

Let's check this place out..." and Ubaar walks down where Taz was going, into the unexplored part?


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 4, 2002)

The 'area' seems to be centered around the exact room where Jalon and Ivellios met the ghost.


----------



## Taz (Apr 5, 2002)

“Hmmm... either this thing reads our thoughts and points into the direction of our destination, or it shows that there is some creature nearby, because it directs us to the area, where that ghost has been! Well, or there is something else hidden over there, where that ghost is. Let's finish here and then head to that area and see what it's all about, ok?”


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

"What ghost?!

If we haven't checked out place where magic light says to go, we not doing our job!"









*OOC:*


 Ubaar wasn't with the group when the others met the ghost - I'm assuming they didn't let him know - maybe I should assume we all talk about everyting we did off-stage when we get down-time?

If they let him know earlier off-screen, than just say Ubaar forgot about the ghost


----------



## Murhid (Apr 6, 2002)

"Yes ghosts and lights exceptionally interesting, they would be ten fold if we held the fire opal.  

Though maybe one is looking at our goal too directly and one should rather dawdle like a lost mage."  _Murhid says with a slight sarcastic tone to Kytess and Jalon._ (Whom I'm assuming haven't gone after the 'ghost')

_Murhid wipes the accumulated sweat and dirt off his forehead. Then in a higher voice so that Ubaar can hear clearly, Murhid says_ "Prying for the undead like that, often leads to one being dead!! Watch your step friends"


----------



## CRGreathouse (Apr 6, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *(Whom I'm assuming haven't gone after the 'ghost')*




You assume correctly.


----------



## Taz (Apr 6, 2002)

“We'll check it out, but there is no reason to disturb something, while we are not finished here.”


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 6, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> *"Yes ghosts and lights exceptionally interesting, they would be ten fold if we held the fire opal.  *



"What if magic light pointing way to Fire Opal?

Jay-lon ......  did you say you fought this ghost? I ferget.
Would it still be here?
Can we pass by it to see what it's guarding?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 6, 2002)

"Erm...a g...g...gh..ghost?!?"  The hairs on Sollir's head slightly rise a little, "Perhaps I should stay at the back for a bit..."


----------



## Murhid (Apr 6, 2002)

"Haha, hopefully Ubaar, hopefully, though I doubt it. The priestess would have told us if the vial could do such things... no?

All the same oneself shall quietly sit and wait."
_Murhid then sits down against the wall. 'Maybe a brief rest will do oneself some good' he says to himself._


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2002)

“Uhm... no, unfortunately Mistress Hardwalk doesn't know the exact powers of this vial either. It's very well possible, that it shows the way to the fire opal.... or more precise does show the way to our destination, which is the fire opal right now. I doubt it, but it's possible. I think the ghost is the cause for the light color change.”


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 7, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"What if magic light pointing way to Fire Opal?
> 
> Jay-lon ......  did you say you fought this ghost? I ferget.
> Would it still be here?
> Can we pass by it to see what it's guarding?" *




'The spirit fled before the glory of Tyr - but it may have since returned to it's former location.  I am confident that I can banish it once more should the fiend resurface.

_Jalon nonchalantly fingers the miniature silver gauntlet hanging from his neck._

'Perhaps in the troubled mind of that lost soul their lies information on the fire opal.  It may be worth enduring the wretches gibbering once more to seek more information...'


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 7, 2002)

Ivellios stands off the side, stabbing at some small bugs on the dungeon floor while he waits for the intellectuals to decide where to go next.  

"I can't wait to starting killing monsters again, it's been too long since we last smelled the blood of victory."

While speaking, he raises his shortsword up to his mouth and licks the remains of an impaled beetle off of the tip.

"I hope the opal is guarded by something challenging."


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2002)

_If the search of this part of the dungeon is concluded, Taz will prepare to move over to the area, where the ghost haunts._

“I think you are right, Jalon, the ghost could very well be a useful source of information, considering where we are here!”


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 7, 2002)

*OOC:*


 I thought we WERE already walking in, at least towards, the area where the ghost was, which is the same "direction" the vial is alerting us of.

That was FOUR days ago.   

Heavy..  you there?


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I thought you were debating whether you were going there or not.  Okay, then...


The group is now near the ghost's room, in the short corridor leading to it.  

_From around the corner, you hear quiet babbling - a human-like voice whose words are too soft for you to understand._

Jalon remembers everything Ivellios threw at it last time didn't affect it.  

Anyone has some preparations to make before entering ?  (You have 12-14 hours before the next update.)


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2002)

_Taz will take out the Wand of Magic Missiles, just in case._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 8, 2002)

"Say, Jay-lo.

You already messed with dis ghost before?
How should we go bout it?
If you want some help to make him go away, I can help.









*OOC:*


 Aid Another action with turning attempts. 







"Can we talk to it, get some info?
Or should we just get past it and check the rooms beyond for the Opal, maybe?"


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 8, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *"Say, Jay-lo.
> 
> You already messed with dis ghost before?
> How should we go bout it?
> ...




_Before Jalon can answer, a dark shape, transparent, in the shape of a robed monk, turns the corner and comes into view.

The fast babbling gets louder,_ *"Obey it.  Nothing the Law can smashing my head slippery.  'The gnolls carry the Law', says Endigon.  The other than direct one authority of Law, against the Law.  Follow the Law.  Endigon, your riddle is, but Law cannot.  Obey Law directs you..."*

_The babbling is totally insane and oddly fascinating.  Everyone but Jalon and Murhid stands open-mouthed listening to it as the ghostly form approaches the party._


(Remind me of marching order again ?)


You can consider that we're in combat time starting now.


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2002)

“Err... Uh... Hrm... The...”

_Taz stands there open-mouthed, staring at the ghostlike apparition. Since we probably do not have our old marching order present, she'll be in the second rank behind some of the fighter types, but able to use her perceptive skills to aid the party._


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 All i know is, Ubaar's in the back....   normally.
I was assuming in this scene, he had been pushing forward to get them to go down the unexplored hall where the light was indicating.
I know as a player the light probably isn't indicating where the Opal is (seems more like presence of evil, or creatures, to me) but Ubaar would like the shiny light and prefer to explore unexplored areas.

And why would a babbling diatribe about the Law interest Ubaar?
He's about as Chaotic as they come....    







"Umm..  Yeah.
Law and stuff.
Dat's all interesting......Endrigon strong.
Law strong."


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 9, 2002)

_Recognising that his companions are entranced by the ghastly monks gibbering, Jalon pulls forth his silver icon to Tyr from about his neck._

'Your understanding of the law is pitiful... face the light of true justice and tremble, fiend.'

[OOC:  Turning attempt]


----------



## Murhid (Apr 9, 2002)

"Pitiful yes, the poor phantom has been mystified by such a silly riddle." Murhid agrees "His mind his kingdom, and his will his law – once whispered a wise person. You have no need to know more than that my not so opaque brother. Oh... maybe Tyr can save you."
_Murhid then hops off the wall, which he was previously sitting against, and takes forth three silvered shuriken from his sleeve. 'Transparent fiends? Maybe these can hit' He says to himself._

[OOC: Murhid has now gone to the front in our official marching order, though presently he is maybe 20-40ft from where Ubaar and the Ghost are. ~ On another note, would Murhid know anything at all of the mutinous Endigon?]


----------



## Doppleganger (Apr 9, 2002)

Ivellios stands with a glazed look in his eyes and his arms drop lifelessly to his sides.  He mumbles in an even monotone voice,  "Obey law directs me.  Endigon is law cannot.  Must riddle the gnolls......."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 9, 2002)

_Sollir stands dazed...speechless...in the sight of the ghost and his  constant babbling about law..._


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 9, 2002)

Murhid said:
			
		

> * On another note, would Murhid know anything at all of the mutinous Endigon?] *




Nope.  Doesn't ring a bell.

The three silver shuriken pass right through the ghost without slowing down.




			
				Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Recognising that his companions are entranced by the ghastly monks gibbering, Jalon pulls forth his silver icon to Tyr from about his neck.
> 
> 'Your understanding of the law is pitiful... face the light of true justice and tremble, fiend.'*




_Jalon steps forth and focuses the power of Tyr through his icon.  The undead's babble slows down and it shrieks.  Then it starts backing slowly away from the priest._

(The rest of the party is still hypnotized, tho.)

(Damn that level up and another lucky roll)


----------



## reapersaurus (Apr 9, 2002)

Ubaar misses the fact that the ghost is gone, continuuing his out-of-character fascination with Law : 
"Law is Good.
Law is Right.
Law helps me to Fight Fight Fight."

He continues that mantra, getting more and more rhythmic with each stanza, from a quiet mumble to a louder pitch.


----------



## Jalon Odessa (Apr 10, 2002)

_Continuing to channel his faith through his silver symbol Jalon takes a carefully measured stride towards the cowering ghost._

'What do you know of the Fire Opal, ghastly one?  Aid us in our quest and be redeemed, or be consumed in the searing light of Tyr's justice.'


----------



## Darkness (Apr 10, 2002)

OOC: This thread has hit 200 posts. Please start a new one and (if you desire to do so) put a link to it here so I can close this one. Thanks!


----------



## HeavyG (Apr 10, 2002)

Jalon Odessa said:
			
		

> *Continuing to channel his faith through his silver symbol Jalon takes a carefully measured stride towards the cowering ghost.
> 
> 'What do you know of the Fire Opal, ghastly one?  Aid us in our quest and be redeemed, or be consumed in the searing light of Tyr's justice.' *




_The ghost continues backing away around the corner towards its haunting place.  Its gibbering slows down until the party finally snaps out of it.

It still doesn't answer Jalon's questions, though.

As Jalon arrives at the corner of the corridor while following the ghost, he sees into the room to the south.  It's a 30 feet wide by 20 feet long room dominated by a giant iron and wood structure.  The ghost tries to hide behind this 'machine'.

In the corridor, Taz's vial emits a very cold white light._




Here's the new thread.  You can shut this one down, mister moderator.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 11, 2002)

Done.


----------

